# TBG going to Blackbeard.



## rapid fire (Oct 15, 2007)

I can provide these one evening to go with dinner.  Duck poppers.  They'll just need to be reheated.


----------



## ccbunn (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful, and my mouth is watering. Recipe please!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 15, 2007)

Kill duck and debreast.  Soak for 12-24 hrs in salt water.  Slice duck 1/4" thick and soak in dale's for approx. 1hr.  Slice Jalopenos and de-seed.  wrap slice of Jalopeno and duck in 1/2 slice bacon and hold with toothpick (can also add slice of onion).  Pour leftover dale's back over wraps before grilling.  These were smoked, but you can just grill them.  Be careful smoking them, I got a little carried away with the smoke.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2007)

Those poppers look so good they convinced me to go with ya.

I have never been to Black Beard Island for any reason but I can't think of a better one than to go to it and hunt, not to mention going with rapid fire. This is gonna be excitin' for an old poot.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmmm - That smoker looks familiar - Kinda' like the one that was on my back porch last time I was out that way  -- Y'all have fun and bring back lots of good stories...


----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2007)

HuntinTom said:


> Hmmm - Y'all have fun and bring back lots of good stories...



If Mark won't tell neither will I. I hope we have some great stories to pass along and share when we return. No doubt we will be making some wonderful memories like how Mark couldn't sleep because of Al's snoring which caused him to fall asleep while on the stand only to awake and see the biggest buck he has ever seen walking away and just out of range.


----------



## Southbow (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark,
Those look deeeelicious! I can't wait to try them.

Talked to one of the locals over there and he said the live oaks were dropping all over the county and should be dropping good on the island too. Should be a great week. I'm heading out about lunch tomorrow. Probably won't be able to sleep tonight.

Look forward to seeing you over there.

chris


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 16, 2007)

Acorns were plentiful on Cumberland.  I just left on Wed.  Couldn't find any concentrated deer feeding sign.  Hogs were easy, but I wasn't hog hunting.   The deer were in a strong pre-rut pattern.  On their feet most of the day looking for that first receptive doe.  We were having the most luck in the small clearings or strips among the seas of palmettos.  I love hunting near these, because the bucks make quite a racket coming through this stuff.  They were responding well to calling/rattling.  My buddy and I set up four times one morning with the wind blowing from caller to shooter.  The deer will circle down wind almost always.  If the shooter hears them coming, which is likely, they can quietly adjust their position to stay downwind from where they think the deer will break the palmettos.  About 75-80 yards from the caller is a good bet.  My buddies 8 pointer came straight to him rattling from the stand.  He barely had time to grab his bow.  I had been rattling 45 min prior to having mine come in, so it's likely what brought him in.  We set up four times one morning on the ground and had bucks respond 2 times.  It is a real rush to call them in this way.  They may be with does by the time you folks get out there though, and rattling probably won't be as effective.  I wish I could go with you guys!!  Good luck.


----------

